# Sticky  WF Birthday Thread



## Lady Eastwood

Is it your birthday??? 

Let us know here so we can shower you with awkward attention!!!

Do you know of another member’s birthday???

Send them birthday wishes so the rest of us can, too!!

Lets start off with one from a few days ago and one from today:

Happy belated birthday (even though half the forum already said it lol) to @LifeInCattleClass and happy birthday today to @Adapting!!


----------



## Adapting

Again, happy belated @LifeInCattleClass and thanks for all the birthday wishes, much love everyone! I had a wonderful day.


----------



## Stellar

Happy belated birthday to @LifeInCattleClass and birthday to @Adapting!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I like this thread. Everyone seems so gay(happy!) in here!


----------



## Adapting

Showstopper said:


> I like this thread. Everyone seems so gay(happy!) in here!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Adapting said:


>


----------



## FriedTofu




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Awwww, should be in rants - what if i want to call somebody a poopyface on their birthday?


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Happy Belated Birthday to @LifeInCattleClass and Happy Birthday to @Adapting!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Everyday that's not your birthday is your belated birthday.


----------



## Chelsea

Happy Birthday, @THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. !!!! 










Hoping that you thoroughly enjoy this special day, I'm wishing you all the best and all the happiness possible 

Be well, take care and have a wonderful day


----------



## .christopher.

Happy birthday @THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Happy birthday @THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END., have a great day!!!!


----------



## Jersey

@THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Happy cake day @THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. 
🎂🎂🎂🎂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chelsea said:


> Happy Birthday, @THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping that you thoroughly enjoy this special day, I'm wishing you all the best and all the happiness possible
> 
> Be well, take care and have a wonderful day


Thank you so much Chelsea. I'm honored that you made such an amazing post for me. Further proof of why you should be the next Admin here.









Thanks to @Catalanotto @Jersey @.christopher. @thatonewwefanguy , I truly appreciate it.

Looking at those who wished me a







is like a looking at a timeline of WF history. First we have Cat who hails from back when Bush 43 was President. Now I'm not trying to say she's old, so please don't kill me Cat. I brought you this







to show you I come in peace. I merely wanted to point out that your presence here is a reminder that Titans once trod this hallowed forum and Cat was a legendary ranter from before the forum went soft. I dare any of you newbies to step up to her. She's like this legendary gunslinger who can still go, if necessary, like Clint in Unforgiven. Do any of you feel lucky?









Now I turn to myself, Jersey, and. fellow Danielson fan .christopherx.We all witnessed what I consider the halcyon days of WF from late 2013 until the unfortunate board reset. We got to witness amazing reps







a chatbox existed for those premium members who cared









and red rep rants actually existed. They weren't a myth like dry land and they were glorious to behold. A weak-willed poster would create a thread to whine about getting negged and open himself into a mass negging by everyone for being soft as fuck plus it was fun to do so.









Now I turn to














who in my opinion brought WF back from it's darkest days and should be named an Admin posthaste.

She is truly a glorious person whose resplendent light brought WF into its newfound resurgence. Big Time Chels is the new universally beloved face of WF. What's that you say? No she didn't pay me to say this nor did she threaten me with a lifetime ban if I didn't comply. THIS IS NOT A HOSTAGE VIDEO!

Ok she's distracted. keep this on the down low. Chelsea is really an evil entity from either another planet/dimension or another wresting site. Dark Emmanuelle aka BAD CHELS seeks total domination of WF and wants us all to fall in line behind her. I am the modern day Paul Revere warning you that BAD CHELS is coming! BAD CHELS is coming! and she's coming HARD! So we either comply or drown in the deluge.







This is not a joke! This is as real as it gets on a wrestling forum. My time is short. Remember DO NOT TRUST...









Okay I am back now and I feel much better. Remember Chelsea is the future. Chelsea is The Way and should be our one true Admin. Would you like some kool aid?









Now I turn to the absolute future of WF once Chelsea tires of toying with us. He is that onewwefanguy. Once he masters how to use a space bar, his future is unlimited.







When we are all dead, he won't even be 40. He will still be here running WF while the same old rejoiners keep trying to post here. Honestly onewwefanguy seems like a good guy and I like his posting style. Special thanks to you for mentioning my birthday.









I had a really nice birthday, one that I never expected to spend on WF. I appreciate the mentions. It made this birthday even sweeter for me. I had fun writing this message too. gracias amigos. Hasta luego


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I still have those classic avatars on my computer  good times


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Happy birthday, bud. @THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. Hope you're having a great day!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> He is that onewwefanguy. Once he masters how to use a space bar, his future is unlimited.


😂


THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> When we are all dead, he won't even be 40. He will still be here running WF while the same old rejoiners keep trying to post here. Honestly onewwefanguy seems like a good guy and I like his posting style. Special thanks to you for mentioning my birthday.


(yay, I'm going to out live people)
You wanna know what'll live far longer than me? The entirety of the internet/hard drives and such.
Thank you and thank you, Have a great day, and, (depending on what timezone you're in) Happy belated Cake Day!
It's nice to speak with one (or more, who knows) person who got to be here before that BIG UPDATE. btw, Idk what rep was but I want it back lol.


----------



## DammitChrist

Happy birthday, @THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. !!!

Hopefully, you're enjoying the ongoing G1 tournament in NJPW, tonight's ROH ppv, the fact that Bryan Danielson is making his return this Wednesday, or at least 1 of these highlights from today


----------



## .christopher.

Happy to see you posting again, @THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. ! Glad you had a nice birthday and I hope you're doing well in general.


----------



## La Parka

thatonewwefanguy said:


> 😂
> 
> (yay, I'm going to out live people)
> You wanna know what'll live far longer than me? The entirety of the internet/hard drives and such.
> Thank you and thank you, Have a great day, and, (depending on what timezone you're in) Happy belated Cake Day!
> It's nice to speak with one (or more, who knows) person who got to be here before that BIG UPDATE. btw, Idk what rep was but I want it back lol.


Burn all the hard drives.

this is your new life goal.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

La Parka said:


> Burn all the hard drives.
> 
> this is your new life goal.


Nahh, I'll do that only after I make a copy of literally everything on the internet or tech in general.


----------



## THANOS

Happy birthday @THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END.!!! 

My man! Hope it's a awesome one!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Thank you @THANOS It was a very nice birthday and it's great to be on here with you again. 

Let's hope Danielson gets a nice run now.


----------



## THANOS

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Thank you @THANOS It was a very nice birthday and it's great to be on here with you again.
> 
> Let's hope Danielson gets a nice run now.


We can only hope! The best bday gift!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Thank you @THANOS It was a very nice birthday and it's great to be on here with you again.
> 
> Let's hope Danielson gets a nice run now.


lol… if you only know now what you didn’t then

that Legend killer Garcia is in the building 

happy belated birthday Shiv. Good to have you back and posting


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol… if you only know now what you didn’t then
> 
> that Legend killer Garcia is in the building
> 
> happy belated birthday Shiv. Good to have you back and posting


I love Garcia so my "rage" was ephemeral. But Bryan really does need to get his mojo back with a streak of pure excellence and total destruction.









Thank you. The birthday was nice and it was even sweeter to spend it on WF again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@The Legit Lioness Happy 33rd Birthday, BBR!!!!









Your birthday is exactly one week later than mine so I have never forgotten it. Hope you are doing well. I still have that sig gif you gifted me on April 01,2015 where I became Roman's biggest fan for one day. Those were fun times back then.









Enjoy your birthday and please take care. Leanna wishes you the best.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> @The Legit Lioness Happy 33rd Birthday, BBR!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your birthday is exactly one week later than mine so I have never forgotten it. Hope you are doing well. I still have that sig gif you gifted me on April 01,2015 where I became Roman's biggest fan for one day. Those were fun times back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your birthday and please take care. Leanna wishes you the best.


*OMG, thank you Shiv! That gif brought back so many memories of the good old days of WF. Thank you for posting it, and thank you for the birthday wishes! 😍*


----------



## Chelsea

Wishing a very Happy Birthday to @The Legit Lioness  and posting a live footage from the Birthday Party


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Happy Cake day @The Legit Lioness! 🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂
I am not posting the cake emoji 33 times, I don't like spam.


----------



## .christopher.

Happy birthday @The Legit Lioness .


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Happy birthday @The Legit Lioness, have an awesome day!!!


----------



## Jersey

♌ 
@The Legit Lioness


----------



## shandcraig

Mines November 1st. I expect a special thread made and deeply thought out celebration in here over my greatness.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

shandcraig said:


> Mines November 1st. I expect a special thread made and deeply thought out celebration in here over my greatness.


Happy belated cake day. 🎂


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Happy belated cake day. 🎂


November 1st hasn’t happened this year yet


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> November 1st hasn’t happened this year yet


The key word here is _yet_.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Speaking of belated birthdays,







@Chelsea I know I am a bit late but I wanted to make amends for never having wished you one in both iterations of this thread. I'm all about the blue now.


----------



## Chelsea

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Speaking of belated birthdays,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Chelsea I know I am a bit late but I wanted to make amends for never having wished you one in both iterations of this thread. I'm all about the blue now.


Merci beaucoup, SHIVV-EAUX!


----------



## JeSeGaN

Did I miss another @Chelsea birthday?

Sheesh, getting close to @Old Man Steele in years.


----------



## Chelsea

Stop calling me old 😭😭😭


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chelsea said:


> Stop calling me old 😭😭😭


Methinks you doth protest too much. They even made a song about you called Old Mani River.


----------



## JeSeGaN

Chelsea said:


> Stop calling me old 😭😭😭


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Happy belated day of birth @Chelsea !!


----------



## DammitChrist

Happy belated birthday, @Chelsea !! I hope it was a fun one


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Happy Birthday @DammitChrist 

you are a rare positive light on these boards - keep on being you brother!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@DammitChrist
















I hope you enjoy your day. Please keep fighting the good fight and combatting all the negativism with your positivity and legendary ratings threads!!! You are one of the good ones still left here!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Happy birthday @DammitChrist !!!


----------



## Chelsea

Happy Birthday, @DammitChrist ! 🎂 Wishing you a wonderful day filled with happiness, fun and good health


----------



## AlexfromAus

Happy belated birthday @DammitChrist! The August birthdays keep rolling in, it’s now my turn today 🥳


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@AlexfromAus Hope you have a good one!


----------



## DammitChrist

AlexfromAus said:


> Happy belated birthday @DammitChrist! The August birthdays keep rolling in, it’s now my turn today 🥳


Hey, it's not too long past midnight now; so I hope you have a happy birthday, dude!!


----------



## Chelsea

AlexfromAus said:


> Happy belated birthday @DammitChrist! The August birthdays keep rolling in, it’s now my turn today 🥳


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## AlexfromAus

Thanks everybody! 8pm here now and enjoying some bourbon, a bbq dinner and Friday night football, a perfect night 😀


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Happy birthday @AlexfromAus!!!!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Damnit I missed @DammitChrist's cake day?
FUCK!


----------



## Chelsea

Happy Birthday, @CJ !!! 

#LEGEND



Spoiler: A Little Party Never Killed Nobody


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Happy Birthday, @CJ you Norn Iron Legend!!! Hope you are well. It's been a long time.









I did bring you some gifts. The Triplets +1














and three flavors of Mckinney:























I do want to publicly acknowledge you made every single image in this pm, as well as my Decker sigs plus these guys























A wild Sulecki appears.









Is this the end of my birthday message to you?










I'll always have your back and so will they:









Please take care, CJ. You are missed greatly here and WF is not the same without you.

Happy Birthday. I hope it was a good one, my friend. Hasta luego.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Happy birthday CJ!! Come back!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This is a really non traditional happy birthday wish for this thread. I want to wish a very Happy Birthday to my Mother. She's had a really rough summer and i didn't believe she would make it to today, but she is the strongest woman I've ever known and she did.

Now this is most likely her last birthday. I'd love to see/pray to see her have more, but all I can do is hope and just savor every remaining instant I have with her. So thank you, Mom. Happy Birthday. I love you. God Bless You.   

Thank you WF for providing me the venue to say this.


----------



## Chelsea

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> This is a really non traditional happy birthday wish for this thread. I want to wish a very Happy Birthday to my Mother. She's had a really rough summer and i didn't believe she would make it to today, but she is the strongest woman I've ever known and she did.
> 
> Now this is most likely her last birthday. I'd love to see/pray to see her have more, but all I can do is hope and just savor every remaining instant I have with her. So thank you, Mom. Happy Birthday. I love you. God Bless You.
> 
> Thank you WF for providing me the venue to say this.


Happy Birthday to your Mother! Praying that she will be well and healthy. May this special day be incredibly beautiful.

💙


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Happy birthday to momma Shiv 🥳


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

I don't have a mom but mothers are awesome, happy birthday THE MAN. THE MYTH. THE SHIVV. THE END.'s mother, hopefully you have a great day/week/month/year.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Thank you to all who had kind words for my mother. Special thanks to @Chelsea You have done so much for me and made a true difference in my life. Thank you so much. I appreciate you more than mere words can say.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This isn't a birthday post but I thought I should post it here. A little before midnight my mother had to go back to the hospital and I imagine she'll be there several days. I hope her time there helps her.🙏🙏🙏


----------



## AliFrazier100

Happy Birthday to your mother, Shivv, and hope she's OK.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Eastwood 

Since I mentioned my mother in this thread before, I am here with a new update. After 9 days in the hospital, my Mother finally returned home tonight. Hopefully she will fare better and do the things she needs to do to stay well.

This is the reason I mentioned you, Cat. I just found this on WF.







I don't know if you still had it, but you do now. Piper will always be one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Happy to hear about your mom!!!! Many good vibes getting sent her way


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

It's Birthday Drunk time


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Happy birthday, slut


----------



## Chelsea

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Happy Birthday even older man Steele


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Happy cake day old man steele, may you get even older 🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂
I don't know how many cake emojis you want or need so, just to not spam, you get 5


----------



## AliFrazier100

Happy Belated Birthday, @Super Sexy Steele


----------



## Stellar

Happy belated Birthday to @SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE s mom! Glad that she made it home.

Mine was on September 9th. 36. Every year my mom comes in town to visit for a day with a homemade strawberry cake. That's about as far as I go to celebrate my birthdays now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Stellar said:


> Happy belated Birthday to @SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE s mom! Glad that she made it home.
> 
> Mine was on September 9th. 36. Every year my mom comes in town to visit for a day with a homemade strawberry cake. That's about as far as I go to celebrate my birthdays now.


Happy Belated Birthday!!









Homemade strawberry cake sounds stellar to me. All I ever ask for on my birthday is a Mexican Pizza from Taco Bell. I don't need much anymore. lol

Sadly, my mother is currently back in the hospital. Been there for 5 days now, I believe. Hoping for the best. :fingerscrossed

Love your username.


----------



## Stellar

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Happy Belated Birthday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade strawberry cake sounds stellar to me. All I ever ask for on my birthday is a Mexican Pizza from Taco Bell. I don't need much anymore. lol
> 
> Sadly, my mother is currently back in the hospital. Been there for 5 days now, I believe. Hoping for the best. :fingerscrossed
> 
> Love your username.


Thank you!

Taco Bell, nice choice! Taco Bell is my favorite fast food place. lol It's a guilty pleasure. Especially when they have a box meal that I like.

Sorry that your mom is back in the hospital. Sending positive vibes!

Been on a long quest to find a username that I like to replace "Southerner" (because that one is boring) and this one may be it.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Happy belated birthday @Stellar!!!


----------



## AliFrazier100

Happy Belated Birthday, @Stellar


----------



## DammitChrist

Happy belated birthday, @Stellar !!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Happy belated Birthday, @Stellar ! 🎉  🥳


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Happy belated cake day @Stellar 🍰 🍰 🍰 🍰 🍰


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Happy belated birthday to @Firefromthegods!!


----------



## Chelsea

Happy birthday, FireFromTheMods!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Firefromthegods







albeit belatedly. Hope it treated you well. Have a good day.


----------



## AliFrazier100

Happy Belated Birthday @Firefromthegods


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Happy Belated Cakeday FFTG! 🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂


----------



## AliFrazier100

Long time since someone had a birthday.


----------



## Araragi

Mine isn't until next August but you can all shower me with praise now if you'd like.


----------



## Nostalgia

It's my birthday today and I turned 30. It feels a bit strange and I think it will take some time to accept I am no longer in my 20's.


----------



## Adapting

Nostalgia said:


> It's my birthday today and I turned 30. It feels a bit strange and I think it will take some time to accept I am no longer in my 20's.


Happy Birthday bro.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Happy Cakeday @Nostalgia 🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂


----------



## AliFrazier100

Happy Birthday @Nostalgia


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Happy birthday @Nostalgia!!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Happy belated birthday @Nostalgia


----------



## Lady Eastwood

BIRTHDAY MONTH PEEPS, where ya it, it’s our month now


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

My brother and sister are both December babies but I'm a July guy.


----------



## troyag93

My birthday is on the 25 which means I am more important then all you motherfuckers.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

troyag93 said:


> My birthday is on the 25 which means I am more important then all you motherfuckers.



31st > 25th

#EatShit


----------



## troyag93

Eastwood said:


> 31st > 25th
> 
> #EatShit


Gods day you hoe!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

troyag93 said:


> Gods day you hoe!



And then he drank on the 31st, that is how New Year's Eve was born.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

troyag93 said:


> My birthday is on the 25 which means I am more important then all you motherfuckers.


did you always get 2 presents?

or did you have to suffer through the 1 present each year?


----------



## troyag93

LifeInCattleClass said:


> did you always get 2 presents?
> 
> or did you have to suffer through the 1 present each year?


I got beat in life. I only get 1 gift per person.

“Merry Christmas Troy! Here’s your Christmas gift”………….”Oh and happy birthday“


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Not a poster here, but I am not creating a thread to acknowledge the 97th birthday of absolute legend Dick Van ****.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602728079230906368


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Bob Barker turned 99 the other day!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This birthday wish goes out to my younger sister, who although she is not a member of WF, she did create one thread here and sent several pm's at my behest in the summer on 2017 when my heart attack saga occurred. Happy Fourth of July First time I've ever wished her this here and the last because I don't anticipate posting here a year from now, so I am availing myself of the opportunity to do so.







Hermana DEL SHIV. I hope this birthday treats you well.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> This birthday wish goes out to my younger sister, who although she is not a member of WF, she did create one thread here and sent several pm's at my behest in the summer on 2017 when my heart attack saga occurred. Happy Fourth of July First time I've ever wished her this here and the last because *I don't anticipate posting here a year from now*, so I am availing myself of the opportunity to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermana DEL SHIV. I hope this birthday treats you well.


Well, why not?
You're a cool presence, a legend of WF, why would you leave us like that again lol?
Everyday is someone's birthday, happy Cake day random person on earth.


----------



## Chelsea

Happy Birthday to @SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE's younger sister!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

In conclusion, my sister had a very nice birthday and I got to eat very well. She had a carrot cake and now I am stuffed









12 more days until my brother's b-day.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

My birthday and my brother’s birthday are just a few days apart (different years) so we used to celebrate at the same time with a big cake.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Eastwood said:


> My birthday and my brother’s birthday are just a few days apart (different years) so *we used to celebrate* at the same time with a big cake.


_shouts from really far away_
Celebrate with a big fat joint!
In all seriousness, happy cake day, also, if you don't mind me asking, why used to?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> _shouts from really far away_
> Celebrate with a big fat joint!
> In all seriousness, happy cake day, also, if you don't mind me asking, why used to?


We were kids so my mom and dad did it all lol 


My birthday is end of the month and his is two days later.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Eastwood said:


> We were kids so my mom and dad did it all lol
> 
> 
> My birthday is end of the month and his is two days later.


Ahh, I thought it was a situation where a sibling died or something more grim like that, oops, I guess that's what I get for expecting the worst to happen in every situation.
Ahh, childhood, why did it ever go?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

My oldest brother died when he was 2, that was a bit before I was born. Would have liked to meet him.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Eastwood said:


> My oldest brother died when he was 2, that was a bit before I was born. Would have liked to meet him.


Oh, well, now things got sad, I'm sad now, death depresses me. (as it should)
I bet he was an amazing person.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I just think of it this way…I’m not religious, but, I believe in an afterlife (you don’t have to be religious to believe that, anyway). Even though they aren’t here physically, they’re around, and when you die, you’ll actually get to see them again. Death is “see you later” not “goodbye”. i didn’t get to meet my paternal grandpa, either, he passed away when my dad was 17, so, I’ll meet him in the afterlife, too.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Eastwood said:


> I just think of it this way…*I’m not religious, but,* I believe in an afterlife (you don’t have to be religious to believe that, anyway). Even though they aren’t here physically, they’re around, and when you die, you’ll actually get to see them again. Death is “see you later” not “goodbye”. i didn’t get to meet my paternal grandpa, either, he passed away when my dad was 17, so, I’ll meet him in the afterlife, too.


Yes, absolutely, I do too honestly, I believe there's a hell, but not exactly a heaven, for me, biblical heaven would be too much, but, I do believe there's a place where the mind and spirit go to basically meet loved ones or family past for a bit, then when they're ready to go back, they come back to life in a different body/form (reincarnation), that'd be heaven, hell is basically purgatory, on earth, or whatever planet, a lost soul, roaming aimlessly, unable to interact with that planet and its inhabitants, for all of eternity, with a constant yearning for attention, and being rejected every time, even in nature, never living the light of a day, just roaming through it. that's my "heaven and hell" so to say
During life, I do believe we have some sort of connection to all family past, however, we really get to meet them during the afterlife, depending on which way we go heaven or hell wise.

I wished I could meet my great great grandmother, we had a 5 generation picture, it was me, my dad, my grandpa, my great grandma, and my great great grandma, it was taken I think shortly before she passed, I never got to meet her as an actual person, from what I've heard, she seemed, awesome, I think she was there at the Olympics when Kurt Angle won a gold medal with a broken freakin neck, I can't wait to see her as an actual somewhat adult, and not just a baby

Sorry for the 12 lines of writing I typed out lol.


----------



## troyag93

Eastwood said:


> My birthday and my brother’s birthday are just a few days apart (different years) so we used to celebrate at the same time with a big cake.


“We don’t wanna eat cake twice in 3 days so let’s just celebrate both their birthdays”


----------



## Lady Eastwood

That’s pretty much it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Happy Birthday, Baby Jesus.
















@troyag93 Hope you enjoy your day.


----------



## Chelsea

Happy Birthday, @troyag93! 🤗🎉🎆


----------



## troyag93

I love how @Chelsea @ worked but not @SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE . Thank you guys


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Happy birthday @troyag93!!!! Have an awesome day!!!!


----------



## AliFrazier100

Happy Birthday @troyag93


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Happy CakeDay @troyag93 🎂 🎂 🎂 🎂 🎂


----------



## Blonde

Happy Birthday @troyag93 🍾🥂🍾🥂🍾🥤🍾⭐🥂🥂🫠🍾🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Two things.Happy Boxing Day to those who are in countries that acknowledge it and







to my kid brother.

He too has some connection to WF. He did introduce me to this site back in 2012. What I am primarily thinking of is about 7 years ago, after borrowing my laptop, he decided to create some mischief by negging some people.  I still have a pm with a user wondering why I negged him and I don't think he believed me when I said it was my brother.

Happy birthday, Hermano DEL SHIV! May this day treat you well. PS Stay off my computer.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Eastwood







This is a momentous birthday for you. Since it is a big one, I brought you three different presents. I hope you like big packages. 


Spoiler: Present #1...































Spoiler: Package #2
























Spoiler: Package #3











and Clint stroking some pussy.













Spoiler: Cat after seeing her presents...
























Spoiler: A wild pole dancer appears as Cat contemplates her packages...

















Spoiler: So Cat, did you enjoy this special b-day presentation?














Happy Birthday, Cat. It's a big one and I hope you have a great time. Please take care.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Maximum moisture.

Thank you, brother @SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE !!! Have a great new year’s!! Hope 2023 treats you better. Much love, my friend.


----------



## troyag93

Happy Birthday @Eastwood. 🥳


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Cheers @troyag93 hope you have a great new years!!


----------



## Dolorian

Happy birthday @Eastwood , hope you’re doing well and have a great time today 🎉


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Cheers @Dolorian happy new year to you!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Happy Cakeday @Eastwood 🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂


----------



## AliFrazier100

Happy Birthday @Eastwood


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Thanks @AliFrazier100 and forum son, @thatonewwefanguy, happy new year to you both!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Eastwood said:


> Thanks @AliFrazier100 and forum son, @thatonewwefanguy, happy new year to you both!


I'm WFs favorite son, that could be a cool catchphrase for WF promotions lol, Merry New Year!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I'm WFs favorite son, that could be a cool catchphrase for WF promotions lol, Merry New Year!


Happy New Year, Wf'S favorite son. May this new year bring you happiness and a less frightening avi.









You're a really good guy,


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Happy New Year, Wf'S favorite son. May this new year bring you happiness and a less frightening avi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a really good guy,


Soon I'll change it lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

@thatonewwefanguy 

Happy birthday kid  

Enjoy your New Year mate (no I'm not back either I'm just here to wish everyone a Happy New Year)


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

@Eastwood 

My birthday present to you


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> @thatonewwefanguy
> 
> Happy birthday kid
> 
> Enjoy your New Year mate (no I'm not back either I'm just here to wish everyone a Happy New Year)


My bday ain't till March 2 lol, thx bro, nice to see you around from time to time.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Super Sexy Steele said:


> @Eastwood
> 
> My birthday present to you
> 
> View attachment 146744
> 
> 
> View attachment 146745
> 
> 
> View attachment 146746


It’s like you’ve found my squirt folder.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Chelsea







or Joyeux Anniversaire! or Gëzuar ditëlindjen. No matter how you say it, I wish you the best and happiest of birthdays today. You truly deserve it.









And, unlike a few months ago when I wished you a belated Happy Birthday, this is









your birthday already in your time zone.

Wow, I can't believe it's been six 1/2 months but we are finally here. You've been carrying me most of that time









so now I can return the favor and bring you some presents.

First some songs: 






Spoiler: Apologies, some Aussie shitstain ended up being in the video because you do know he was an attention whore, lol










 
I did get you a cake.









I do realize that may not be the kind of cake you desire, so I first thought maybe some beefcake or cheesecake. Then it hit me...







So in the finest tradition of à voile et à _vapeur_ , THE SHIV has brought you some tasty morsels:


Spoiler: Beefcake boi. He is both brawny and sensitive....




























Now I've seen your behavior alongside Cat in the kind of sexual 🥵🥵🥵RAW threads and I know you got a hankering for a hunk of Boi #2


Spoiler: You like his "style."





















Now something most unexpected. You didn't see this guy coming, but maybe you will.


Spoiler: Full Ron and his gun lol











You just knew he was packing.


Now has come the time for the M&M's portion of this birthday celebration and they are sure to melt both in your mouth and your hands.Bring on the cheesecake!


Spoiler: Maxxine...

























Spoiler: Manika...



Only one for her because she's closing the show.













Spoiler: SBS makes an appearance...














I do believe your juices have been sufficiently titillated...BUT WAIT A SECOND!!!

All of a sudden a wild Kane tries to tombstone you








but thank goodness you know the counter to that move.

Quite the celebration, eh? Once agayn I wish you the happiest of birthdays. You deserve it and you deserve to have every day this year to be a sweet one. I do hope this year sees the advent of Mani the Admin, but I do have the solution if it doesn't eventuate, Simple equation: Mani + *D*= aDmin. No further comment needed. 









Happy Birthday









Hope we get to celebrate National hot Dog day again this year. It's worth waiting for.









À bientôt, Chelsea. 🤗💋💋🤗


----------



## Chelsea

Thank you so much for the incredibly beautiful gifts, @SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE - that is a wonderful post! Sending you all my good & loving thoughts and wishing you and a very Happy New Year!!!! 🤗💖✨🎇💙💙💙💙


----------



## troyag93

Jesus, It’s @Chelsea birthday now? The 3 most important birthdays all in a week.


----------



## Chelsea

troyag93 said:


> Jesus, It’s @Chelsea birthday now? The 3 most important birthdays all in a week.
> 
> View attachment 147174


Thank you!!!! 💖🔥

The party never ends here in the Wrestling Forum Federation!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Wow, happy birthday, @Chelsea!!! Have an awesome day!!


----------



## Blonde

Happy Birthday, @Chelsea !! 🥂🎂


----------



## THANOS

Happy belated bday @troyag93 & @Eastwood !!🎉🎂

Happy bday @Chelsea !!! 🎉🎂

Hope your bdays and New Year's were amazing! Love yawl


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Merry CakeDay @Chelsea 🎂 🎂 🎂 🎂 🎂


----------



## EvaAngel

Happy Birthday @Chelsea Hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## Chelsea

Thank you, @Blonde @Eastwood @EvaAngel @THANOS @thatonewwefanguy - may you all have a very beautiful week and an amazing year, hugs & hearts 🤗💕


----------



## AliFrazier100

Happy Birthday @Chelsea


----------

